# Yamaha unveils three new AVENTAGE AV receivers



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A month ago we reported that Yamaha had unveiled two receivers in their new 2013 RX-A 30 Series of AVENTAGE network AV receivers. The RX-A730 and RX-A830 are two relatively similar models and occupy the series’ budget oriented segment, priced at $699 and $899 MSRP respectively. Yesterday, Yamaha announce three new receivers that occupy the middle and upper ends of the AVENTAGE lineup: The RX-A1030, A2030, and A3030. These models are loaded with features that are sure to please higher-end buyers looking for a new receiver.








"Album after album, film after film, AV professionals say how much they appreciate the clean, detailed and powerful sound, and the highly convincing sense of ‘being there' that embody our AVENTAGE receivers," said Bob Goedken, general manager, AV Division, Yamaha Corporation of America. "We can give all the credit to our engineers, who obsessed over every last detail, making subtle refinements and tweaks that mean the difference between good and great. Ultimately, we have one-upped ourselves, achieving the purest, best-sounding audio and best video reproduction possible."

*New models and pricing*

The three new additions to the AVENTAGE series are all priced above the $1,000 mark. The RX-A1030 has an MSRP of $1,199.95, the RX-A2030 is $1,699.95, and the RX-A3030 is a weighty $2,199.95. Yamaha has optioned not to raise prices from similarly positioned models (the A1020, A2020, and A3020) used in their 2012 RX-A20 series, which is great news for would-be buyers.

*Key Features*

Here’s a run down of some of the key features found on the three new units. They include:

ECO mode (lowers power consumption by up to 20%),
9.2 channel playback (A2020 and A3020), 
Anti-Resonance Technology Wedge (5th foot to dampen vibrations),
Robust power output (A1020: 120W per channel, A2020: 155W, A3020: 165W),
4K pass-through, 4K upscaling, component up-conversion, and HDMI upscaling,
High Resolution compressed music enhancement (A2030 and A3030),
And YAPO Room Correction Software (Multipoint measurement: A1020/A2020, Angle Measurement: A3030).

*A quick look at some high end touches*

The RX-A2030 and RX-A3030 share a few commonalities with the midlevel RX-A1030 that aren’t found in the AVENTAGE’s lower end models. They include Scene Plus (one touch power-on, selection of the desired source, and initiation of the proper DSP programs to simplify access source material), HD Radio compatibility, multi-channel inputs (8 channels total), phono input, 8 HDMI inputs (two assignable for zone 2), and high resolution music enhancement of lossless content. 








Weighing-in at a tad over 40 lbs (nearly double that of the RX-A730), the RX-A3030 is the AVENTAGE’s top high-end performer. It features 9.2 channel capability and offers users 11.2 channels with the addition of an external amplifier. It has the most powerful amplifier section of the lineup (165W per channel). It offers Yamaha’s highest level of YAPO room correction software with correction and speaker angle measurements. Lastly, the RX-A3030 offers advanced multi-zone HDMI switching (allowing for simultaneous playback of different sources of audio and video in two zones).

*Availability*

Yamaha’s new AVENTAGE models will be available for purchase from authorized retailers in the beginning of June.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic, there are a couple of Yamaha dealers in my area and I hope to be able to audition one of these very soon.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Excellent! I would love to audition a 9.2 with an additional amp for 11.2. That would have to be totally wicked.


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> A month ago we reported that Yamaha had unveiled two receivers in their new 2013 RX-A 30 Series of AVENTAGE network AV receivers. The RX-A730 and RX-A830 are two relatively similar models and occupy the series’ budget oriented segment, priced at $699 and $899 MSRP respectively. Yesterday, Yamaha announce three new receivers that occupy the middle and upper ends of the AVENTAGE lineup: The RX-A1030, A2030, and A3030. These models are loaded with features that are sure to please higher-end buyers looking for a new receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a Yamaha fan!:sn:


----------

